
Give People Erections, You're the Devil. Give People Cancer, You're a Hero - apdinin
https://medium.com/@TheKeithCarlson/give-people-erections-theyll-call-you-a-devil-give-people-cancer-they-ll-build-you-a-statue-7b6e50a0837d#.7rwuyk2we
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The Coca Cola company has done much worse things than marginally increase some
cancer risks.

------
wmil
I would say that payday loans are significantly worse than porn or legal
cannabis.

But do people really buy cannabis from spam messages in places where it's
legal?

------
davidgrenier
Waiting on interesting read on Coca-Cola giving cancer...

~~~
Someone
_Some_ cola _potentially_ , and Coca-Cola isn't the worst offender in their
sample: [http://hub.jhu.edu/2015/02/19/soda-caramel-coloring-
cancer/](http://hub.jhu.edu/2015/02/19/soda-caramel-coloring-cancer/) (reached
by clicking the link in the article)

~~~
davidgrenier
Here's a link with figures:
[http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/01/caramel-
colo...](http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/01/caramel-color-the-
health-risk-that-may-be-in-your-soda/index.htm)

